# Ac Delco 41-121 vs 41-122 vs 41-153



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Going back to Stock Plugs for my 2012 cruze,over the performance plugs.., and Rock Auto Claims that the OEM 41-121's are the correct for 2012.. A few years ago it was the 41-122's and now I see 41-153's for the 2016/2017's... What the difference between these plugs now?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know what is correct, but if I remember O'Reilly's Auto Parts recommended 41-121s for my 2011 Cruze when I changed my plugs in September.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

41-121 is the correct plug I have it in my 2012 Eco and runs fine . The diff between the 121 and 122 would probably be the heat range, Never heard of the 122 or the 153. I know when I first changed mine, Delco was in the process of renumbering the plugs an 121 is now the correct one. I would say the 153 is a renumbered 121 for 2016/17 like the 121 was going from 2011 to 2012 from the 111 that was in my 2011. But if you get the 121 you have the correct plug for the 2012.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I couldn't find an AC Delco chart, but here is a Champion Heat Range Chart


And if you have an abnormal amount of free time Check out JBlackburn's epic post

Mods: How do you attach a pdf or excel spreadsheet?


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Looking back on old posts the 41-121's are a 7 heat range and the 41-122's are a 6 Heat range, Bu what are the 41-153's??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Looking back on old posts the 41-121's are a 7 heat range and the 41-122's are a 6 Heat range, Bu what are the 41-153's??


Here are a few more resources, but I still could not answer your question.

Sparkplugs

NKG

Understanding Spark Plug Heat Range


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

7 range is what you want in the 1.4T for normal use and 8 range if you are tuned.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 153s are for the 2nd generation Cruze.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

obermd said:


> The 153s are for the 2nd generation Cruze.



I know that, isint the engines the same?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> I know that, isint the engines the same?


Not at all. New from the ground up.


----------

